# High moisture in slab, moisture barrier or not for travertine?



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> 1/2" away from the walls for an escape route.


Dang sometimes they seem to be almost as smart as I am....on my bad days. :laughing:

I'd be more comfortable with not sealing the airspace below a large, sealed PVC sheet (ditra)--instead let the air come and go, breathe, having air channels running underneath it. I've found mankind has ran into most of their problems when trying to control air or water.


----------

